# Trimming beak



## Pogohawk (Jan 24, 2005)

I was wondering what the best way to go about trimming one of my birds beaks. It has become severely overgrown and I don't want to let it go any further? THanks.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pogohawk said:


> I was wondering what the best way to go about trimming one of my birds beaks. It has become severely overgrown and I don't want to let it go any further? THanks.


You can trim it with a pair of nail clippers then used a nail file to finish the job just be sure not to cut too much off.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Having a vet show you how to do it right the first time would be a good idea. Only take some off the top beak. Not the bottom.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pogohawk said:


> I was wondering what the best way to go about trimming one of my birds beaks. It has become severely overgrown and I don't want to let it go any further? THanks.


Really ? Never once in 50 years ever needed to "trim" a beak. 

What in the heck is going on here ?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Really ? Never once in 50 years ever needed to "trim" a beak.
> 
> What in the heck is going on here ?


Well I dont have that much experience with me, but even I haven't seen or heard about trimming the pigeon's beak. 

Is this a special growth condition ? Can you post a picture please ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have a few pigeons where the top overgrows and curves downwards and would keep growing if not trimmed. Can happen due to misalignment of top and bottom (one had scissored beak, from Canker, when found) or just, I can only assume, from a random natural defect. Whatever, it can seriously impact their ability to pick up sufficient food if not trimmed regularly.

We use a long handled clipper to snip off as much as is safe, and a dremel to file the end. A couple just get the filing. Yes, do get someone experienced to show you first - it can be tricky with some birds.

John


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 1 cock that has to have his top beak trimmed every couple months. It continues to grow to a long thin hook - like a cats claw and he has trouble picking up seed. My vet said there is usually an underlying cause (who knows what ), but other than that he is healthy. I snip off the end with cat nail trimmers then use a drummel to smooth it.
Next time it has to be done I'll post a picture.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

When using nail trimmers on the beak, be carefull you don't cut the tongue.
If you cut the beak too far back, you can stop the bleeding with corn starch, flour or a stypic pencil.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Keith C. said:


> When using nail trimmers on the beak, be carefull you don't cut the tongue.
> If you cut the beak too far back, you can stop the bleeding with corn starch, flour or a stypic pencil.


Good point about the tongue, Keith. 

Remember that there is living tissue in the beak so if you cut back too far, it will bleed (and be painful for the bird!). Filing is better to start, so you get familiar with how far back is safe.


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Would a feral pigeon be able to survive in the wild with a hook beak as described? I have rescued one that had a broken wing. He has recovered completely but I worry about him being able to pick up seed without any regular trimming. Here are some photos so you can see his beak -Please advise, should I release this bird? thanks

http://picasaweb.google.com/PrattChem/Beak?authkey=Gv1sRgCLrG_pTqi4STyAE&feat=directlink


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't see how he would be able to eat after a while, without having the beak trimmed.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe the hook bill is a new development, for eating flesh


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I have 1 cock that has to have his top beak trimmed every couple months. It continues to grow to a long thin hook - like a cats claw and he has trouble picking up seed.* My vet said there is usually an underlying cause (who knows what )*, but other than that he is healthy. I snip off the end with cat nail trimmers then use a drummel to smooth it.
> Next time it has to be done I'll post a picture.


As I posted earlier, my vet said it is usually caused by another underlying health problem.
I've only had to trim my birds beak 3 times. It stopped growing like a hook and is normal now  Haven't had to trim it since February.
Mine DID have difficulty picking up seeds.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I have 1 cock that has to have his top beak trimmed every couple months. It continues to grow to a long thin hook - like a cats claw and he has trouble picking up seed. My vet said there is usually an underlying cause (who knows what ), but other than that he is healthy. I snip off the end with cat nail trimmers then use a drummel to smooth it.
> Next time it has to be done I'll post a picture.




Very true. We have to trim one of our pigeons top beak because of misalignment with the bottom beak.

I use nail clippers & file off any sharp edges, be very careful when trimming & filing. Its much easier to have help & have someone that knows how to do this.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> As I posted earlier, my vet said it is usually caused by another underlying health problem.
> I've only had to trim my birds beak 3 times. It stopped growing like a hook and is normal now Haven't had to trim it since February.
> Mine DID have difficulty picking up seeds.


It's funny, one was brought here a couple of years back, his upper beak was incredibly long but went straight down, rather than hooking inwards. He was able to pick up peanuts but not small seed. We trimmed the beak and kept him in the aviary, expecting to have to trim regularly, but it never overgrew again, so he went to the Hillside Sanctuary.

But the strangest case we have is Maddie. He was one of Karen's pigeons, he hatched in the aviary and was fine for a few years but Karen thinks that he had a fall or something because suddenly his beak started to grow...both the bottom and top beak are probably twice as long as the should be now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Really ? Never once in 50 years ever needed to "trim" a beak.
> 
> What in the heck is going on here ?


I have never seen this in any of my homing pigeons, but I have it in my rehabs and feral rehab, and also with birds of unknown origin. 

It could definitely be an underlying health issue/s. One of our members had suggested it could be a liver issue, which is possible, since we KNOW what our homing pigeons are eating from day 1, but we don't know what the feral rehab pigeons and those lost for time being before rescued, have EATEN. It might be good to try a liver detox.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sometimes it is just a congenital deformity. Our darling Gonzo is a miniature pigeon with a hook beak...she is the one that also had a splayed leg and despite all impediments was flying with a flock when we found her as a squeaker.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Feefo said:


> Sometimes it is just a congenital deformity...


Excellent observation! Certain lines of Old German Owl seem to carry a slight hook at the end of the top mandible. It can be filed to a normal appearance. If not causing a problem eating and grooming, it can be left alone.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

It's for my dog but I use this to trim their nails... you can probably use it on their beak too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> It's for my dog but I use this to trim their nails... you can probably use it on their beak too.


I have one too, and have used it on their claws, but I remove that plastic cover, just to make sure that the claw doesn't get caught in it.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Was this bird hand fed? Beaks can often become deformed when the bird is a handfed baby (this is seen all the time in hookbills). Even very gentle pressure on the beak with a syringe will cause slight deformity in a growing beak.

Probably why it is seen a lot more with rescues/rehabs than homers.


----------

